# The vid made me think of the BOC board. Watch please!



## aziza (Jan 26, 2010)

I am drooling over the makeup, hair, and styling in this vid. DROOLING I TELL YOU! Wish I knew who worked on this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The makeup is perfectly applied. The very first scene made my heart skip a beat. And the flat-top 'fro? Amazing.

The Noisettes- Every Now and Then

YouTube - Every Now And Then






Not from the video but lawdy lawd...I think I have a new style icon lol. 

Shingai Shoniwa. AND she plays bass! Fierce.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous!  I love this makeup, the music, the hair, the clothes, the... the EVERYTHING!


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Noisettes are AWESOME! And that lady is freakin gorgeous!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 26, 2010)

Totally agree, they are awesome and her style kind of reminds of early 90's/new jack era but better and yes she is gorgeous.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

Avant Garde!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow she is amazing, just absolutely stunning! Beautiful voice, hair, makeup, and wardrobe. I need to hear the rest of the album NOW and find more picture of her.


----------



## aziza (Jan 29, 2010)

I knew you all would appreciate this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love her lol


----------

